# I found 4 of these yesterday anyone know anything about them i couldn't find anything. Star mineral water Athens Ohio.



## south east ohio adventure (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## nhpharm (Apr 2, 2020)

Great find!  Did you dig them?  They are listed as OH0053 on www.hutchbook.com and are noted as rare (though the rarity classifications on there are often suspect).


----------



## south east ohio adventure (Apr 2, 2020)

Yeah dug them found several blob top beers some flask and strap sided and some old spun mold bottles Found them all in less than a hour  it was pretty crazy. I will be going back lol


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice, Post Pics of your other finds. Congrats. LEON.


----------

